# Pics from my latest Louisiana trip



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Love fishing Louisiana inshore.... wish it wasn't 7 hours away.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

There are no fish here. We are backwards and a flyover state. Nothing of interest.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like a great trip!! What did that drum weigh in at? Bet that was a fight. Was this recently?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice trip. Thanks for sharing. FYI, hanging a fish vertically off a lipper device is not good for a critter that is used to water bouyancy and horizontal orientation. If you're going to keep it, no problem. But if you intend to release the fish, better to support it horizontally and get it back in the water as quickly as possible, like you did with the reds.


----------



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

I can’t stand to see people holding a large fish with a lip grip. If you going to fish, quit being a pussy and actually hold the fish with your hands.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

C.Ward said:


> I can’t stand to see people holding a large fish with a lip grip. If you going to fish, quit being a pussy and actually hold the fish with your hands.


A guy is gracious enough to share some photos from his trip and all you can do is complain about the use of a fish grip? Fish grip use doesn't equate to being a pussy. A drum that size is pretty easy to lose a the boat and we don't know how the fish was hooked. I'd say he was using the grip to make sure he got the picture.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

#savebiguglies


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

#bleklivesmatter


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

jesseflyangler said:


> Looks like a great trip!! What did that drum weigh in at? Bet that was a fight. Was this recently?


Last week. 21 lbs according to my scales. I was honestly expecting it to be heavier than that. Caught it on a lighter action rod throwing paddle tails for trout. It was released.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

If you are going to be wearing an Oak Hall cap, you need to be fly fishing. You ain't fishing at Sardis Lake.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

TrojanBob said:


> If you are going to be wearing an Oak Hall cap, you need to be fly fishing. You ain't fishing at Sardis Lake.


Guilty as charged


----------

